# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Isaac Newton - Rejecter of Trinity, believer in one God (Documentary)

## Oasis

BBC - 'Newton: The Dark Heretic'
Aired 2003
'Heretic' in the sense that he disbelieved in the concept of the Trinity.


A very interesting documentary revealing a hidden and truly enlightened side to one of the greatest minds that western civilization has known. His deep study of science led him to a firm conclusion that there is a Creator and based on his study of early Christian history, he was convinced that the concept of The Trinity was a falsification of the pure message of monotheism that Jesus preached.


Newton vehemently rejected the corruption of the Christian establishment and the innovation that is the divinity of Jesus, his belief was the revealed God is one God. During his life he was forced to keep this belief secret for fear of being labelled a heretic and after his death this information was carefully suppressed. 


The documentary also highlights the point that in the absence of study of the final divine revelation no matter how great the mind the knowledge of the unseen can not be deciphered as is illustrated by the fact that Newton spirals into a hopeless search for the truth by vigorously engaging in the art of alchemy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2DWBjyVfNU

----------


## oriental

Some claim Newton is a Rosicrucian.

----------

